# Hammonds winter series at lanier



## Hawk68Dawg (Oct 9, 2012)

Alright guys I got the dates for the winter series!!! 
First off this is a points system and you must fish four out of five to fish the classic!! There are five regular tourneys and one classic! Each tourney is $80 with $10 going to The Classic, $10 going to Big Fish, and $60 to the Tourney!!
We will be going out of Charleston Park!!
5 fish limit, Saturday tourneys, 1/2 pound penalty per dead fish, pay at ramp unless you are paying for the whole season, blast off in order you sign up, DO NOT call to get an early boat number just come to ramp early like rest if you want to leave early unless you have paid for the whole year which locks a boat number for the series!!!!!!
We are paying the top 3 finishers in points at the end of the year!!!

NOV 3, 2012
NOV 17, 2012
DEC 8, 2012
JAN 19, 2013
FEB 9, 2013

CLASSIC FEB 23, 2013

IF THERE ARE ANY QUESTIONS OR YOU WANT TO PAY FOR WHOLE SEASON PLEASE TEXT TIM @ (678)-776-7296


----------



## RangerZ21 (Oct 26, 2012)

ttt


----------



## BowShooter (Oct 30, 2012)

Safelight to 3? Correct?


----------



## xxstang90 (Nov 1, 2012)

Is this a team trail?


----------



## Rgd (Nov 1, 2012)

xxstang90 said:


> Is this a team trail?



Yes


----------



## Lanierbass (Nov 2, 2012)

Come out everyone. We had a great crowd all last winter and expect the same. Had different winners each Tourn and everyone was catching fish!  Hope to see everyone in the morning! 100% payback!! Not many tourns going around Lanier that are so good money can be made with the right 5


----------



## cuz1220 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey the classic is the same day as the BFL.  Im sure some of these guys will be fishing the bfl. I would love to fish the classic but cant miss the bfl, were you guys aware of this when scheduling?  This is the first year i have fished with hammonds and the first tournament was very laid back and enjoyable, Keep doing a great job.


----------



## FishEd927 (Nov 18, 2012)

I missed the first two tournaments.  Can I still fish the remaining tournaments?  Is there a fee to join?  How do you qualify for the classic?


----------



## Hookum (Nov 19, 2012)

FishEd927 said:


> I missed the first two tournaments.  Can I still fish the remaining tournaments?  Is there a fee to join?  How do you qualify for the classic?



The tournaments are open to anybody...you have to fish 4 of the 5 tourneys to fish the Classic.


----------



## FishEd927 (Dec 10, 2012)

Anybody know the results from this past saturday Dec 8th?  What won and how much to place?


----------



## DeepweR (Dec 10, 2012)

16lbs to get a check 18lbs to win and it paid 8 places.


----------



## RangerZ21 (Jan 30, 2013)

Deep'we R.. the Classic will be March 2nd.. to not conflict with the BFL..

MARCH 2nd Classic..


----------



## cam45 (Jan 30, 2013)

RangerZ21 said:


> Deep'we R.. the Classic will be March 2nd.. to not conflict with the BFL..
> 
> MARCH 2nd Classic..



Good Thanks for the update Scott


----------



## RangerZ21 (Feb 7, 2013)

Last REGULAR SEASON TURNEY this Saturday the 9th.

Classic is March 2nd...


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Feb 8, 2013)

Guess i need to get out early to beat you guys to my spot. Glad y'all wait till safe light lol


----------



## Lanier Jim (Feb 10, 2013)

You should fish them Troy.....sounds like you'd get a check in most of them.   

LJ


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm scared lol. Never fished a tourney!  I'm working on something for next season though. I had a decent day sat. Ended up with 9 for maybe 14-15 pounds. I thought about stopping by the weigh in to say hello, but I headed home to take the lady out. 

What did it take to win and how did you guys do?


----------



## Lanier Jim (Feb 10, 2013)

17# to win it...15# to get a check....we had 13.83#.   Several 5# spots showed up.    Points standing - I'm hoping for a top 10 with 99% of our fish coming on the drop shot.   

Alot of good Lanier fisherman in this trail and Tim and JJ do a great job at putting it on.   

LJ


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Feb 11, 2013)

I would have been about a pound short of a check anyways lol


----------

